

Ask HN:  Do you hate stock phrases such as "happy new year"? - amichail

Do you think it's all mindless talk that should be avoided?
======
swombat
Do you also object to saying "Please", "Thanks", and "Have a nice day"?

~~~
amichail
Yes.

While I do use stock phrases, I don't like them at all.

------
smashing
Mindless chatter can SEEM unproductive, but having just written that I would
like to convey the following to amichail and everyone else reading this,
whether in 2010 or 2011, Have a Happy New Year.

~~~
rhizome
Odious person alert!

------
EGreg
no, I think that phrases represent the prevailing sentiment and are meant to
express what many people feel. People used to write unique poetry to you if
they were in love with you. THAT is something I wish would come back. But
stock phrases - I like too.

